# Cricut Explore Air VS Silhouette Cameo



## 629837

Hey Guys, I'm looking to purchase a smaller model cutter for my Vinyl Heat transfers. But I'm stuck between the Cricut Explore Air and the Silhouette Cameo. I've done tons of research and it seems like alot of people love the Silhouette but most prefer the Cricut. Would love you guys feedback to help me make a decision.

Thanks


----------



## 629837

any help : (


----------



## GTP30

I can't speak for the Cricut but the Cameo works perfect for me. I don't think I have seen anyone post a bad review for the Cameo other than the mat is too sticky which hasn't been an issue for me at all. A side by side comparison of features and specs should get you the info you need to know to make the best choice for your setup/needs.


----------



## ryanmontgomery

We started off with just a cameo, thousands of tshirts and 2.5 years later it's still going strong. In all that time I think I have used 3 blades but we only cut vinyl, no paper.


----------



## Dekzion

We cut paper, thin card, self adhesive photo's, glitter vinyl, HTV, celluloid, yep, Cameo everytime.
12 months and first blade.


----------



## Kevb

We also use a Cameo to cut vinyl and twill for embroidery. Works great!


----------



## 629837

Thanks Guys,


----------



## elcielo

Most people here respond in favor of the Silhouette Cameo because until recently, Cricut required that you purchase cartridges for images and it was quite expensive. Most likely the model you're describing is much like the Cameo, so I wouldn't walk away from the Cricut because of the responses above.

I have a Cameo; I'm sure the newer Cricuts are good machines.


----------



## 629837

elcielo said:


> Most people here respond in favor of the Silhouette Cameo because until recently, Cricut required that you purchase cartridges for images and it was quite expensive. Most likely the model you're describing is much like the Cameo, so I wouldn't walk away from the Cricut because of the responses above.
> 
> I have a Cameo; I'm sure the newer Cricuts are good machines.


Thanks, I appreciate all the feedback, but I'm still leaning towards the Cricut because all the side by side comparisons I've seen on YouTube, The Cricut proved to be a better machine. It was much more accurate than the Silhouette in every Test.


----------



## ediesbeads

I have a Cricut Explore that I have used for cutting cardstock and some hobby work with heat transfer vinyl. I'm just getting serious about t-shirts, so I think I will start with the cricut for my vinyl work. I need to purchase a heat press first!

The Explore is the first Cricut that will easily cut SVG files and will allow you to use any font on your computer without any add on software like SCAL etc.


----------



## 629837

I bought both the Silhouette Cameo and Cricut Explore Air and tested both of them my self and I decided to keep the Cricut Explore Air because it was much more accurate and precise when it comes to smaller and more detailed cuts. I also noticed that when ever you do cuts on a white background, the Silhoette tends to leave a white border around your cuts while the Cricut does not. The Silhouette is a great machine but the Cricut is a bit better when it comes to fine details.


----------



## 629837

So my Cricut Print and Cut Option stopped working a week ago. I returned it to Amazon and they sent me a Brand New One. Now the new one has the same issue. the machine cant find the cut sensor marks. I called Cricut and after waiting on hold for over 2 hours. And testing the machine for another 1 hour. They came to the conclusion that because of their recent firmware update my PC no longer meets the Cricut requirements so The Print and cut option won't work....I was so pissed. I have a pretty brand new and powerful laptop. So I guess I will be sending it straight back to Amazon and will purchase the Silouette Cameo 2 to replace it. The system requirements are way less than the Cricut.


----------



## Dekzion

Thanks for being honest there mate. probably appreciated by many.


----------



## elcielo

By any chance, are you using a Mac?


----------



## 629837

elcielo said:


> By any chance, are you using a Mac?


Nope I'm using PC (HP Laptop)


----------



## 629837

New Update: So just when I was getting ready to return my Cricut, I decided to give them one last call to see if i could speak to someone else. After speaking to customer service, they did tell me that their latest firmware update has been causing issues, and they would have to have someone in Technical support contact me and remotely access my computer to try to fix the issue. Well 3 days later, lol they called and i gave them access to my computer, and after 1 hour of testing and playing around with my printer settings. They finally came to the conclusion that the Print and Cut feature will not work using Google Chrome since the firmware update because when printed out the cut sensor margins are not aligned properly. But when printed out using Firefox it works perfectly and you can clearly see the difference where the cut sensor marks are aligned on the paper. They did assure me that they noted this issue for the next firmware update.

I've watched tons of YouTube Videos comparing the Cricut Explore Air to the silhouette Cameo 2 and all reviewers gave the Cricut the #1 Rating because the cuts were much more precise with basically 100% accuracy while the Silhouette had white edges are around most of their cuts and some shapes came out crooked. 

One of the things I hate about the Cricut is that you have to be online to use it, so if your Internet is down it will not work. But other than that its a Great Machine.


----------



## 629837

Just found a Con with the Cricut. I've been using it for a few months now with my Heat Transfers and Vinyl. But Today I tried to Print and Cut a 10x16 Graphic and I kept getting an error message that image is too large.

My Epson 1430 is capable of printing 13x19 so I know it wasnt my printer. So after trying about 10 deferent graphics in different formats, I still could not print and cut that size. So I contacted Cricut and they informed me that the Maximum Print and Cut Area is 6x8.5 I'm so dissapointed because this is a really good cutter and I've done cuts alone 12x24 inches. 

But I taught I could use my 12x17 Heat Transfers and print and cut close to that size. Does anyone know if this is the same with the Silhouette Cameo? Or is there any other Print And Cut machines that you guys would recommend?


----------



## treefox2118

That's weird. The Cricut website says a maximum cut size is 11.5 x 23.5 inches.

They offer this extra large mat: https://shop.cricut.com/en_us/supplies/accessories/mats/12x24-lightgrip-cutting-mat.html


----------



## mgparrish

craigcreationz said:


> Just found a Con with the Cricut. I've been using it for a few months now with my Heat Transfers and Vinyl. But Today I tried to Print and Cut a 10x16 Graphic and I kept getting an error message that image is too large.
> 
> My Epson 1430 is capable of printing 13x19 so I know it wasnt my printer. So after trying about 10 deferent graphics in different formats, I still could not print and cut that size. So I contacted Cricut and they informed me that the Maximum Print and Cut Area is 6x8.5 I'm so dissapointed because this is a really good cutter and I've done cuts alone 12x24 inches.
> 
> But I taught I could use my 12x17 Heat Transfers and print and cut close to that size. Does anyone know if this is the same with the Silhouette Cameo? Or is there any other Print And Cut machines that you guys would recommend?


Seems screwball but from 

https://help.cricut.com/help/design-space-print-then-cut

Maximum image sizes for Print then Cut
Each web browser has dierent settings for printable area size, which means that Print then Cut
images have dierent maximum sizes depending on the browser you use. If you save a project in one
browser and later open it another, you may need to adjust the image’s size according to the browser’s
printable area settings. Below is a guideline for maximum Print then Cut image sizes in each browser.
• Google Chrome™: 5.5" x 8"
• Firefox®
: 6" x 8.5"
• Internet Explorer®
: 6" x 8.5"
• Safari®
: 6" x 8.5"

I'm not cutter savvy so I presume this print and cut is just another name for an optical eye feature as found on some of the pro cutters?

Also, does the Silhouette CAMEO 3 have this feature. If so is there a size limitation?


----------



## 629837

treefox2118 said:


> That's weird. The Cricut website says a maximum cut size is 11.5 x 23.5 inches.
> 
> They offer this extra large mat: https://shop.cricut.com/en_us/supplies/accessories/mats/12x24-lightgrip-cutting-mat.html


yes the 11.5x23.5 is for cut only. But print and cut is 6x8.5


----------



## AtlanticApparel

I personally prefer the cricut myself.


----------



## Dekzion

I use a cameo 2, it doesn't use the eye to cut itself, if you are cutting transfers you put your design into the studio and apply registration marks, then print with your printer and put it in the cameo to cut after it detects the registration marks. I put A3 through it regularly cutting self adhesive stickers for our bags and don't bother with a cutting mat for those, but if I'm doing fine cuts I'll use a mat.
the cameo 2 cuts 30cm x as long as you will need, Last week I cut a 2.5 metres tyre track in one.
I'm looking forward to getting a cameo 3 in the near future and I already have someone that wants my 2.


----------



## 629837

Ok, so does anyone know whats the Maximum size can you Print and Cut with the Silhouette Cameo? Because I love the Cricut, But I would prefer a machine that can Print and Cut A3 size Heat Transfers.


----------



## Dekzion

The Cameo is not a printer.
You enter your design into the Silhouette Studio trace it and then cut it.
30cm sheets go into it and you can cut as long as you will need by adjusting the page size in the page tool selection box. A3 is a standard size of vinyl sheet basically but feed a roll into it if you want.


----------



## 629837

Dekzion said:


> The Cameo is not a printer.
> You enter your design into the Silhouette Studio trace it and then cut it.
> 30cm sheets go into it and you can cut as long as you will need by adjusting the page size in the page tool selection box. A3 is a standard size of vinyl sheet basically but feed a roll into it if you want.


lol, I know its not a printer, I have the Cricut which is essentially the same as the silhouette. But Cricut as a maximum limit for Print and cut images or texts which is 6.5"x8" So I just need to know whats the max limit for Print and Cut Images using the Silhouette Cameo.


----------



## Dekzion

I don't think that you understand so I'll explain it in pictures.
attached is a screen shot of the studio cutting page, you can see that I just blatted it out to 80 inches wide x 13 inches. wide enough?
and attached is also a quick pic of a customer request shirt which was also cut in one.


----------



## mgparrish

Looks like the Silhouette Cameo 3 will be available on Sept 15 so I pulled the trigger. Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------



## Dekzion

A friend around the corner (she's a crafter) has just received hers in the post yesterday, she's moved from a cricut after seeing how I use mine. her only comment apart from "gotta find something else to cut" and "my cricut would never have cut that nice" was It's bleedin noisy!
but who cares!


----------



## into the T

i just did a logo with a cameo2,
and could not believe the fine detail on the small letters

i started without the cutting mat, but was getting frustrated with minor issues that needed attending
now i always use it, seems quicker and you can walk away on larger cuts without fear
(i will pick up the cricut 12''X24"' mat, as per suggestions on this site)

plus i like to be able to work offline if i so choose


----------



## 629837

Ok, I just contacted Silhouette and they answered my question.

The Silhouette can Cut up to 12"x24" and Maximum "Print and Cut" is 12"x12". 

The Cricut can Cut up to 12"x24" and Maximum "Print and Cut" is 6"x8.5".

I love the Cricut but I can easily Print 12"x12" with my epson 1430. And I print alot of A3 Heat Transfers that are 11.7" x 16.5". So if Cricut doesnt update their current firmware to allow larger size Print and Cut options then I may have to just switch to the Silhouette Cameo 3.

I've watched tons of video comparisons of the Cricut vs the Cameo and almost every reviewer said the Cricut was a better machine because the cuts were more accurate down to the smallest details and the machine is very quiet compared to the Silhouette. The only thing I don't like is the fact that I have to go online to use the Cricut Software.


----------



## Dekzion

Perhaps my Cameo doesn't realise this. The ole bumble bee scenario I suppose.
They're probably on about the cut mat of which they only produce a 24" max.
I was just looking today to get some A2 celluloid and make an awesome cutting mat with some re-position-able spray adhesive to hold it together. because I have to admit that the cuts are very much improved using a mat. It would have been a good design move by silhouette to have put more than two rollers on the bar, because the centre of the vinyl without the mat does tend to pucker when being cut. yep it's noisy but sounds like its got some strange song in it's mind when it cuts at 2 or 3 speed.


----------



## 629837

A friend of mine just purchased the Silhouette Cameo 3 and guess what? It CANNOT "Print and Cut" 12"x12". Infact the maximum Print and Cut dimensions is 6"x8.5" just as the Cricut. So I guess I will be keeping my good old Cricut Explore Air.

Please keep in mind I'm only talking about the "Print and Cut" feature. As far as just cutting Vinyl etc. It can "CUT" (Cut only) 12"x12" or 12"x24" or up to 12"x10 Feet if your using a roll.


----------



## mgparrish

craigcreationz said:


> A friend of mine just purchased the Silhouette Cameo 3 and guess what? It CANNOT "Print and Cut" 12"x12". Infact the maximum Print and Cut dimensions is 6"x8.5" just as the Cricut. So I guess I will be keeping my good old Cricut Explore Air.
> 
> Please keep in mind I'm only talking about the "Print and Cut" feature. As far as just cutting Vinyl etc. It can "CUT" (Cut only)
> 
> 
> 12"x12" or 12"x24" or up to 12"x10 Feet if your using a roll.



???????????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DFcCjPi2Sk


----------



## mgparrish

Refer to Print and Cut at 8:41 in the Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHx24MK8FLg

Mine is en route shipping


----------



## Billybad69

Cameo! over the Cricit


----------



## 629837

We just tried it again in Firefox instead of Google Chrome and it did print and cut close to 12"X12" because of the cut sensor marks. But I noticed that the pressure settings on the blades is the same as the cameo 2 and it did not cut alot of our material. We even had to double or tripple cut some material on the 20 settings. I think I will just wait wait until a new Cricut comes out.


----------



## mgparrish

craigcreationz said:


> We just tried it again in Firefox instead of Google Chrome and it did print and cut close to 12"X12" because of the cut sensor marks. But I noticed that the pressure settings on the blades is the same as the cameo 2 and it did not cut alot of our material. We even had to double or tripple cut some material on the 20 settings. I think I will just wait wait until a new Cricut comes out.


I think the main difference is the double blade/pen holder and bluetooth. The downward pressure is still the same spec. from the Cameo 2


----------



## tyanna

I am trying to buy a cricut explore air 2. Can you use any kind of heat press vinyl from any brand with your cricut ? I have a heat press from Stahls and I buy materials from them. Thanks.


----------



## Peachfaced

You should be able to use any brand, but make sure to do a few small test cuts before doing a full sheet just in case you need to use different settings. I've noticed that cut settings between machines can vary slightly. Always test!


----------



## VinDeeLoo

I couldn't do the cricut. I need to be able to work when internet is out or slow. I just purchased the knk orbit.


----------



## Peachfaced

Mine was a gift, but I agree that it's very inconvenient that it *has* to have internet connection in order to work.


----------



## Dynasty

craigcreationz said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking to purchase a smaller model cutter for my Vinyl Heat transfers. But I'm stuck between the Cricut Explore Air and the Silhouette Cameo. I've done tons of research and it seems like alot of people love the Silhouette but most prefer the Cricut. Would love you guys feedback to help me make a decision.
> 
> Thanks


I own the cricut explore 1 the cricut explore air 2 and then turned the explore 1 into an air version. I love the cricut because I can use it to cut the scrap pieces from my 28" TITAN 3. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions about the cricut.


----------



## Dynasty

I own the cricut explore 1 the cricut explore air 2 and then turned the explore 1 into an air version. I love the cricut because I can use it to cut the scrap pieces from my 28" TITAN 3. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions about the cricut.


----------



## mgparrish

Dynasty said:


> I own the cricut explore 1 the cricut explore air 2 and then turned the explore 1 into an air version. I love the cricut because I can use it to cut the scrap pieces from my 28" TITAN 3. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions about the cricut.


Please elaborate on your air version, I'm not familiar with the concept. Thx


----------



## VinDeeLoo

Explore requires a cord to connect your computer to the cricut. The Explore Air is connected through wifi or bluetooth.


----------

